# Fottiti



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

ieri sera sono arrivata a casa dopo avere ricevuto notizie pessime in fatto di soldi.
Ok. E' la norma da un anno a questa parte.
Mattia era al pc, come sempre, che giocava on line.
Niente in tavola. Solo i gatti ci dormivano sopra.
Gli sono andata vicino, mi sono accucciata in terra e ho appoggiato la mia testolina ricciuta sulle sue gambe.
Mi ha scostato perchè stava giocando.
Volevo solo una carezza. E parlare con lui.



Ho sentito un crack. Che non era la mia anca che si rompeva nel movimento o un suo braccio spaccato da me.
L'ho sentito dentro.

Mi sono alzata.
Diretta in cucina. E lui.
-Mi fai l'osso buco limonato?-
-Certo, ma lo mangi alle 9.-
-Si si. va bene.-

Lui ha continuato a giocare al pc.
Io in cucina a fare l'osso buco.
Non avevo voglia di toglierlo dal pc.
Lo odiavo.
Lo odiavo perchè mi rompe la minchia che IO non lo considero. Che IO IO IO IO.

Alle 9 l'osso buco era pronto e lui aveva smesso di giocare on line, si stava guardando un film con Denzel al pc. Da solo.
Ho apparecchiato solo per lui e me ne sono andata a dormire.
E' arrivato su dopo 15 minuti (ci è voluto tanto prima che si accorgesse che non ero a tavola), io guardavo Ballarò e tentavo di non piangere.
Avevo un tale tsunami dentro che...
-Cos'hai tebe?-
-Quello che ho da più di un anno. Sono in ansia. Non dormo. Sono preoccupata.-
-Ok, ma cos'hai?-
Mi è venuto voglia di picchiarlo e..- Complimenti per il film. Non dovevamo vederlo insieme?-
-Che palle. Lo rimetto dall'inizio!-
-Vai a fare in culo. Questa è la dimostrazione lampante di quanto merda sei. Mi rompi i coglioni per stronzate assurde poi sei il primo che non fa cose. L'avessi fatto io mi avresti sodomizzata per il film, hai rotto davvero il cazzo adesso.-
-Vai a fanculo Tebe.-

Ho messo i tappi e nanna.
Non è venuto a dormire. Non l'ho chiamato.
Alle due oggi  mi manda un sms
_Sei viva?_
E io._ Si, tu?_

Mi ha chiamata esordendo con -Porca troia hai sempre il cellulare che non prende. Stasera vado dai miei a cena.-
Insomma in embolo.
Quando ha finito -Tutti riescono a parlare con me tranne tu. Detto questo non me ne frega davvero un cazzo dei tuoi emboli con ste minchiate. Meglio se vai a cena dai tuoi, tanto non ci sarei stata. Esco anche io. Ciao.-


Quando sono andata a casa però, ho fatto qualcosa che sono anni che non faccio.
Ho guardato la sua cronologia internet.
Una montagna di siti di incontri.

Non dirò nulla ma alla prossima rottura di coglioni di gelosia o trituramento random di cazzo, glielo dico.
E non solo quello.
Pure la cronologia di siti di escort fatta fino ad unno dopo il tradimento.
A cui non ho dato peso.
Cazzi suoi con chi scopa, ma adesso  qualcosa è cambiato.

Un crack al cuore è sempre un crack, e quello di ieri. La mancanza di quella cazzo di carezza. Lo ha provocato. 


Forse devo prendere le pastiglie suggerite da mio padre.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

e adesso gli cracco l'email.
E spero, per lui, di non trovare nulla.
A differenza dell'altra volta.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

Mi spiace molto.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2013)

buona carissima...in fondo non e'che tu sia Tebe Goretti no??oppure magari ora lo sei..ma per un pezzo l'hai cornificato.quindi direi che siete pari..poi penso tu sbagli,io da casa non faccio mai niente..e'pericoloso..ed e'la prima regola..vuoi che mattia sia tanto invornito??


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57;bt7281 ha detto:
			
		

> buona carissima...in fondo non e'che tu sia Tebe Goretti no??oppure magari ora lo sei..ma per un pezzo l'hai cornificato.quindi direi che siete pari..poi penso tu sbagli,io da casa non faccio mai niente..e'pericoloso..ed e'la prima regola..vuoi che mattia sia tanto invornito??



ah lothar, ma che cazzo me ne fotte a me. Il suo 10 per cento è suo e fa che cazzo vuole, ma quando MI rompe la minchia su CAZZATE e mi rende difficile la vita quotidiana con le sue insicurezze del cazzo ammantandosi LUI come MARIO GORETTO, allora metto i puntini sulle i.

E quelli sono i puntini sulle i.

E per onore di cronaca non gli guardo la mail.


Minchia lothar mi sembri invornito.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow;bt7280 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi spiace molto.


Si, anche a me.
La carezza avrebbe fatto la differenza in quel momento.
Ne avevo bisogno.
ma..alla fine non mi stupisco. 
Non è mai stato empatico.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Mi spiace Tebe...so cosa vuol dire la mancanza di una carezza e il doverla elomisinare....
Non è grave (per me si ma per te so che non lo è) il fatto che visiti siti d'incontri. E' grave, nel momento in cui,  con te non faccia sesso da un po' e che ti neghi le attenzioni di cui necessiti
Un abbraccio


----------



## kikko64 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7283 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, anche a me.
> La carezza avrebbe fatto la differenza in quel momento.
> Ne avevo bisogno.
> ma..alla fine non mi stupisco.
> Non è mai stato empatico.


Ecco ... oggi ne ho scoperta un'altra ... mia moglie ha un fratello gemello.

Tebe ... :kiss:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

kikko64;bt7289 ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco ... oggi ne ho scoperta un'altra ... mia moglie ha un fratello gemello.
> 
> Tebe ... :kiss:



A parte i tradimenti, credo che sia stato un parto trigemellare


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla;bt7288 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi spiace Tebe...so cosa vuol dire la mancanza di una carezza e il doverla elomisinare....
> Non è grave (per me si ma per te so che non lo è) il fatto che visiti siti d'incontri. E' grave, nel momento in cui,  con te non faccia sesso da un po' e che ti neghi le attenzioni di cui necessiti
> Un abbraccio


per onore della cronaca ieri si è concesso. Anzi. ha fatto tutto lui, una cosa più unica che rara.
per le attenzioni... dice che sono la prima a negargliele.
Non lo so. Può essere. Abbiamo due dolcezze diverse e indubbiamente  non sono nemmeno la metà della "dolcezza" che lui vorrebbe.
Mattia è fondamentalmente un egoista.
A casa sua nessuno fa nulla per nulla. Ti faccio un esempio cretino che rende bene.
I primi tempi di convivenza, i suoceri avevano le chiavi di casa per le emergenze (non ero d'accordo ma ho detto. Proviamo) ma le usavano però per entrare in casa, mettere a posto, stirare la roba, riempire il frigo. 
Io mi incazzavo a mina non gradendo per nulla.
Morale.
L'invasione degli unni è durata qualche mese, poi in maniera molto Tebana ho requisito le chiavi.
Mi hanno massacrata (ma li ho mandati a fanculo) dicendo che ero un ingrata in quanto non ringraziavo per quello che loro facevano e si sarebbero aspettatati ringraziamenti infiniti.
Anche Mattia la pensava così. ma senza "cattiveria" di fondo.

A me hanno educata in modo molto diverso. Se  faccio una cosa non mi aspetto un ritorno. la faccio perchè la sento. E non me ne fotte nulla del resto.
Mattia se fa qualcosa si aspetta sempre qualcosa in cambio.

A questo punto, lui non mi da la carezza perchè probabilmente io ( in astratto per ora, ci devo pensare) non ne ho date a lui quando se le aspettava.
E via di seguito.






Madonna...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7293 ha detto:
			
		

> per onore della cronaca ieri si è concesso. Anzi. ha fatto tutto lui, una cosa più unica che rara.
> per le attenzioni... dice che sono la prima a negargliele.
> Non lo so. Può essere. Abbiamo due dolcezze diverse e indubbiamente non sono nemmeno la metà della "dolcezza" che lui vorrebbe.
> Mattia è fondamentalmente un egoista.
> ...


Fondamentalmente sono come te ma credo sia giusto che tu provi a pensare se in qualche modo lui possa avere ragione sulle tue mancanze di attenzioni
Tanto so che lo farai perchè sei una donna in gamba:up:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe sembri mia moglie....stamattina mentre mi vestivo mi ha detto''tu non mi ami piu'''..poverina,,in effetti faccio molto il Mattia...cioe'i cazzi miei,,nessuna tenerezza o carezza da un bel po'.e anche nel''fare''..sono calato tanto.Purtroppo Tebe ti debbo dire che tutti i ''pensieri''che ho fanno dimenticare chi ho accanto....quindi ci siamo capiti vero??..se poi aggiungi che lui a 20anni in meno di me......e'ovvio che...


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

:abbraccio:


----------

